# coots !!!



## nolaut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, them coot are not so bad. When they cross into the Louisiana they become a poule d'eaux, put them in a true gumbo (cajun roux based w/smoked sausage) and next time you out hunting you will try to kll every **** one of them. 

Big ducks are best brested and sauted in renderd bacon fat to just medium rare- set aside and reduce some heavy cream by half in the same pan, add season then cool w/ a hunk of butter swirled in. Slice breast on bias, pour on the sauce reduction, mmmm!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

nolaut said:


> Hey, them coot are not so bad. When they cross into the Louisiana they become a poule d'eaux, put them in a true gumbo (cajun roux based w/smoked sausage) and next time you out hunting you will try to kll every **** one of them. quote]
> 
> Yes you are so right!! I shot 4 of them Saturday!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Coots are OK, but not at the top of my list. I used them in gumbo, most times mixed in with some other waterfowl.

Once I took their livers and gizzards and made dirty rice. The liver was awful.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The liver was awful.


Coming from Goober, it must be BAAAAAAAADDDDDD!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I will try this one. I haven’t hunted ducks to much. Last weekend I got 4. I breasted em out, my buddies gave me a hard time for shooting them but my dog likes retrieving and its fun. So I am glad to here that they are good eating. Others say they taste like mud but I love cooking and could make a shoe taste good. So thanks.


M


----------

